# Here is something new!



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2011)

What is the best outboard motor?
What Kind 2 or 4 stroke?
What model?
What Hp?
What is your duck dream rig?

Larry


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 21, 2011)

depends on the body of water. in my cyprus ponds and phinizy i use a 12 foot jon that is kinda shaped like a pirogue. that is perfect for shallow, narrow waterways but with only a trolling motor it can take a while to get to a spot.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 21, 2011)

All about the location...........


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2011)

*X2*



DuckGodLiaison said:


> All about the location...........


X2


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm going with whatever will get me to the duck hole and back to the truck.


----------



## stowe (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the one my buddy Super Beab has got because he takes myself and my boy with hunting him therefor my cost is minimal. Thanks Beab you are man


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep everyone is ready for some goose,duck, deer,dove,pigs,etc
KILLIN
 I know I am tired of talkin about it ,ready to do it.
Larry


----------



## Alan D. (Jul 22, 2011)

Well i use a modified v hull 1448 with an old 25 evinrude. But want to change up to a 23 hp surface drive in the next year. 

My dream boat would probley be a 1648 made out of 1/8 inch sides and a 3/16" bottom, with a huntdeck, extended front deck, split rear seat pods, gun/rodbox that formed a catwalk from the deck to pods and a 35 GTR to push it and a shadow grass paint job.

As for a 4stroke outboard I would say I like the suzuki df25 is pretty nice from what I can tell.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 22, 2011)

I like my ProDrive with full power reverse. The only thing is use my pushpole for now is keeping people out of my boat LOL.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 22, 2011)

My dream boat is a 20ft tirton c/c 90 hp Hi/Jack and a blind. With GPS/Dethfinder, Ship to shore radio, and all of yalls GPS Numbers.LOL
Larry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

my dream rig is a 4 man gator hide, 45hp mud buddy with bps exhaust, and supercarb kit. and because it wouldnt work in timber very well, i just want my boat running right for my "other" boat. i'd also like to have a momarsh fatboy dp with a 10 hp longtail on it.  but right now im wishing in one hand and pooin' in the other. guess which one is filling up faster...


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2011)

*Bass Tracker*

17 foot 4 inch 40 hp tiller handle . Galvinized trailer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2011)

This thing. It`ll do anything but climb a tree.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2011)

*Nic thats not fare*



Nicodemus said:


> This thing. It`ll do anything but climb a tree.


I could sure use that on the coast.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2011)

My 16'6" bass tracker painted camo with a Yamaha( best motor) 40 hp and blind.  My dream boat would be either a Geaux custom or a Phowler with a 60 hp yamaha or 45 hp mudbuddy.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2011)

*This boat will do well when we hunt*



emusmacker said:


> My 16'6" bass tracker painted camo with a Yamaha( best motor) 40 hp and blind.  My dream boat would be either a Geaux custom or a Phowler with a 60 hp yamaha or 45 hp mudbuddy.


salt water this year.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 4, 2011)

iv got a 17ft tracker Grizzly, Blind duck edition, home made blind, 50hp merc with a 16in jack plate that I can raise the prop and skeg completely above the bottom of the boat and run wide open in as little as 3 inchs of water. Also sporting out a fan motor that turns the boat into mini airboat that sits just above outboard. The fan that can push the boat 10 mph in 1 inch of water and will push the boat up and over just about any stump or log. All the fan and blind comes off and on depending on where Im going and what the uses needed. 
As bad as it sounds, I think sometimes I need the boat that I have, an air ranger airboat with a 496 leviator engine that will run dry land, and a surface drive boat. But until I win the lottery I'll be content with what I have.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This thing. It`ll do anything but climb a tree.



when you get it i want to borrow it. it'll be ALMOST as new when i return it


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2011)

*I got the same boat*



castandblast said:


> iv got a 17ft tracker Grizzly, Blind duck edition, home made blind, 50hp merc with a 16in jack plate that I can raise the prop and skeg completely above the bottom of the boat and run wide open in as little as 3 inchs of water. Also sporting out a fan motor that turns the boat into mini airboat that sits just above outboard. The fan that can push the boat 10 mph in 1 inch of water and will push the boat up and over just about any stump or log. All the fan and blind comes off and on depending on where Im going and what the uses needed.
> As bad as it sounds, I think sometimes I need the boat that I have, an air ranger airboat with a 496 leviator engine that will run dry land, and a surface drive boat. But until I win the lottery I'll be content with what I have.


I dont have any stumps where I hunt Ive got oyster beds. It is hard to anchor when you got a fast movin tide and a high wind. It is good boat.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 4, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I dont have any stumps where I hunt Ive got oyster beds. It is hard to anchor when you got a fast movin tide and a high wind. It is good boat.



yea, but im almost as close to the miss. river as I am the Ga coast. Its all what you need. but I have put this in on the coast and went flounder giging. It pushes over those oyster bed there too.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 4, 2011)

Kind of partial to my rig, but you knew that Larry, seein you been in it about a thousand times. I planned this boat for more than a year and I really got my dream boat. Its a Lowe 1760 center console tunnel hull and a 60 HP Merc on a hydraulic jack plate. It is at home on a rocky river or a big ole salt bay. Dang I am ready to go.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 4, 2011)

You are right Jerry, It is a awesome rig.
Larry


----------



## castandblast (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice jerry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

*dream rig and my rig*

what i want, and what i got.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2011)

I will take door #3 for $100 please!


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Aug 6, 2011)

If a man had the right boat for every hunting situation, I'd guess he'd own at least 12 boats.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 16, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Kind of partial to my rig, but you knew that Larry, seein you been in it about a thousand times. I planned this boat for more than a year and I really got my dream boat. Its a Lowe 1760 center console tunnel hull and a 60 HP Merc on a hydraulic jack plate. It is at home on a rocky river or a big ole salt bay. Dang I am ready to go.



I am drooling over that boat..... That is sweet! What brand jack plate do you have on it? 

I have an 1860 CC with merc 90 4stroke that I want to add camo paint and a hydraulic jack plate to make it just like yours. Love that camo job. Thats a very sharp boat!


----------

